# Turbo TD27



## carlosgomes (May 26, 2006)

I understand that the Terrano II doesn't seem to make part of the Nissan models usually discussed in this site, but any help would be appreciated.
Apparently my 1994 Terrano II turbo stopped working, because before it could be heard a high pitch sound and since now that sound is gone and the lack of power is noticeable, I assume there's something wrong with it. Symptoms are: no black smoke, no excessive fuel consumption, only lacking of power. I've been checking all the small tubes to and from the valves, the wastegate valve actuator, the wastegate valve movement and if the shaft of the turbine was rotating smoothly by hand or not (it does).
Because this engine (a 2.7 l TD) got a real jungle of small tubes, sensors and valves, it's really difficult to track the origin of this problem.
Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terrano R3m (Aug 14, 2006)

I suspect that your turbo is the problem. Have it checked by a turbo specialist.


----------

